# Miles per charge on a 2018 Model S 75D



## Raiders83 (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m looking at purchasing a 2018 model S 75D. What would this used car with 32k miles on it show for range miles at 100% charge?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Way too many variables to know with any certainty, but I'll take a stab at estimating. When knew was rated at about 259 miles, four years of degradation, 5% in year one, 1% each subsequent year. So say 8% degradation, leaves a range of 238 miles.


----------



## Raiders83 (Aug 22, 2019)

FRC said:


> Way too many variables to know with any certainty, but I'll take a stab at estimating. When knew was rated at about 259 miles, four years of degradation, 5% in year one, 1% each subsequent year. So say 8% degradation, leaves a range of 238 miles.


That is pretty close to what the car shows at 100% I believe it was 234 miles. So I guess it's pretty close to where it should be.


----------



## rafacq (Jan 23, 2020)

Interesting. I'll post this comment as an FYI. I bought a used (CPO) 2015 S85D in April 2019 with 12,004 miles. EPA rate new was 270. At delivery I was showing 243 miles at 90% charge.

Now, 2 years 4 months later (35,100 miles) I am showing 239 miles at 90%. Here is the battery report from TeslaFi.


----------

